# Dolby Digital. Audio Trouble. CSI Thur Night 2/18.



## bushcasa (Jul 23, 2004)

I normally don't watch CSI, but my sister-in-law was over the other night so I put it on. I was tuned into my local station who broadcasts in Dolby 5.1 and HD. The sound during the opening credits with the theme song was all fine, but after the commercials were over things went wrong. It was as if we could only hear the rear channels or something (car door slams, crickets chirping..etc) We would see the characters mouths move, but no voice could be heard. After the second commercial break, some voices could be heard, but occasionally(depending on the scene) the voices would go totally muted again. I tried both line and RF modes(don't know if this matters).

On a different note, I was watching the grammys in HD last week, same CBS local station I believe. Again it seemed as if I was listening to the rear channel or something. It sounded like I was listening to an echo.

I am running SW211. 

921 ->RCA L/R out to Sony TV ->RCA L/R out to-> Sony Self amplified speakers.

Simple stereo setup. No Dolby Receiver.


Could my local CBS station be sending me a bad signal or is the 921 decoding the 5.1 signal wrong?


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Had the same problem in Dallas with CSI. I had the same problem with West Wing a couple weeks ago. 
These appear to be network problems


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

CSI on WCBS-NY in OTA HD was fine on my 921/Denon AVR-3805. Maybe something with the feeds to those local affiliates?

Dave


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I get CBS-HD West (LA) via satellite - had the same problem.


----------



## bushcasa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

Jason


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to broadcast forum - definitely a local affiliate problem, not a 921 problem.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I tried both line and RF modes(don't know if this matters).


 This only affects the analog (RCA) audio outputs and is there for those who use the old Dolby ProLogic system (analog - pre DD).


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I read it has something to do with switching between DD 2.0 and 5.1. I found this on a local forum:


> Here is the e-mail I receieved from KPHO:
> 
> E-mail I received from the local affiliate:
> 
> ...


AZHDTV board


----------

